# Blackheads



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I think what you may be referring to is seborrhea. Do they look like black splinters? Some seeming to be sores? 

From what we understand, some dogs are more prone to them & it is common in the tail area. Don't let her chew her tail area so she doesn't irritate it more. We use Pyoben shampoo on the tail area when she gets a bath & then every 3 days treat with Duoxo (a liquid spot-on which requires a prescription). That has seemed to work well to keep it under control. We actually haven't had to use it for a few months. I don't know if Dancer is outgrowing it or that it is something that comes & goes.


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

It actually looks most like black pimples. A bit raised, I can drain black stuff (probably old blood?) and it will flatten out but be raised/full again in a couple of days. Not smelly but she occasionally does bother them (2). It was the groomer who said blackheads, she used to work at the vet's and did a lot of cleaning of similar things.


----------

